# Lychee



## fishjunky (Jun 4, 2009)

I have fingers crossed. Ordered a lychee 4 yrs ago. Finally bloomed last year and started 3-4 fruit. Lost them at grape size. This year I have about 25 that are pea size. Dang I hope they can hang on.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Be intresting if you can make it happen.....I do like them for desert!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Please Keep us posted ! 

Lychee are my favorite fruit. I plan to build a greenhouse just to grow lychees and mangos


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 4, 2009)

Got my first harvest today. 16 lychee and they are delicious. Someone from FB told me to harvest as soon as they turn red as to get another bloom. Hmmm, we'll see.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats! That's a heck of a gardening accomplishment. Not many in Tx can claim it!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I've never heard of them what to they taste like?


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 4, 2009)

Sort of have the taste and texture of a very sweet grape with a single big seed in the middle. Supposed to be a super fruit. All I know is they taste GOOD


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

I never tried one.


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 4, 2009)

Wander down and try one, I saved a few from my daughter who scarfed 'em down. They go good with Zacapa ;-)


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

fishjunky said:


> Got my first harvest today. 16 lychee and they are delicious. Someone from FB told me to harvest as soon as they turn red as to get another bloom. Hmmm, we'll see.


Nice!! would you mind sharing where you ordered/bought the lychee plant from? Thanks!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Awesome!
Are there different varieties? The ones we eat in Costa Rica look more like a sea urchin with soft points coming out all over


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 4, 2009)

Whaler-I don't remmeder the name of the growers, but I ordered it online from Florida.

Cody- ya I've had those too. These have a bumpy skin but no spikes. They are tremendously sweet though. Redfish203 eats em skin and all


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

fishjunky said:


> Whaler-I don't remmeder the name of the growers, but I ordered it online from Florida.
> 
> Cody- ya I've had those too. These have a bumpy skin but no spikes. They are tremendously sweet though. Redfish203 eats em skin and all


Thanks!


----------



## Karen M (Jun 27, 2016)

Love lychees. I think I need to try to grow this.


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok, found them at lycheesonline.com, mine is a Sweetheart variety.

Be aware, lychees are susceptible to cold/freeze like most tropicals but are also sensitive to wind. Mine always looks wind burned. The growing how-to section shows pics of growers who have installed shade cloth between rows to protect from wind. Just a couple of things to consider before spending $50-100 to give them a try. The fruit is like candy tho...


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

Finally tried one, man, they are very good.


----------

